# Animal ER



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

A day in the life...

http://tv.sky.com/animal-er

That's where I trained, it's weird seeing everyone on TV! And seeing all my buddies pretending to be know-it-alls :lol:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I love watching animal/vet TV shows. Right now I`m watching Vet School on a Tuesday evening on STV and the guy on Sky 3 on a Sarurday evening. Both really good watching. I thought it was a shame that Animal Hospital was ditched a while back by the BBC as it was such a popular show. We need more TV like this. There`s not enough of it. I can only view what`s on freeview though as I don`t have satelite or cable channels.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the Vet School one on STV is the Dick Vet, Edinburgh Vet School


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes it is. Wish I lived near it! :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I love watching animal vet shows, makes me wish I had studied to be a vet when I was younger 

I watched vet school too, the very first episode when they went to Pawss Here and I was like "I've been there!"


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the look of this one, because they seem to have some really state of the art equipment. I'm a techie so would be interested.

tbh i find most vet/animal programs a bit tedious after the first few episodes, but that could be my minute concentration span!


----------

